# Shop and CNC



## bobbya47 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is a link to some pictures.
http:s272.photobucket.com/home/bat47/allalbums


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

bobbya47 said:


> Here is a link to some pictures.
> http:s272.photobucket.com/home/bat47/allalbums


Nice Shop!


----------



## bobbya47 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, Plans for 2011 are to add another 12' x 36' on the back and build a new 48" x 72" router


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

keep us posted with some new pics!


----------



## azabol (Dec 3, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## librav (Feb 15, 2009)

A great Shop. Is the cnc machine a DIY?


----------



## bobbya47 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, I built it from scratch. It is my first. Most parts came from ebay. I first tried the bearings from 8020 but they left a lot to be desired and were too hard to move, so I changed them to linear rails and bearings. Took care of a lot of problems.


----------

